# Old fashioned marble game - plans



## woodPacker (Nov 7, 2012)

Good afternoon & Seasons Greetings to all. This is my first attempt to communicate via the Lunberjocks forum, so would appreciate your patience. I am looking for plans for an 'old fashioned marble game' that my wife promised my grandson I would build for Christmas; our celebration is yet 5 days away. The design that I am looking for has 2 upright channels, connected by 4+ sloped horizontal channels, which empty into a box at the bottom. Drop the marble in the top channel and it zig-zags to the bottom. I know that this is very a very basic project, but I would appreciate some dimensions, sketch, etc. Thanks in advance for any response….


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

go here

http://lumberjocks.com/search_results?cx=016283335483199634424%3A4na88symhay&cof=FORID%3A9&safe=high&q=marble+games&

from the search at top right 
of every page


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

I think Norm Abram made a marble drop like this I looked but I dont have the plan but you could check his website at newyankke.com and look for the plans good luck and welcome to lumberjocks

Merry Christmas !


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Welcome Aboard Bob, Merry Christmas. Here are a few links I found online regarding the idea I believe you are looking for.

http://theworkbenchutah.wordpress.com/

http://www.amishworkshops.com/item/Double-Marble-Race-197

Norms Marble Run Plans

There doe not seem to be a lot of plans but these give you some dimensions and maybe a starting point. 
Good Luck with it an look forward to seeing it posted here.

CtL


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

WOW Clieb that's a ton of information. I never knew that there were that many variations to the old 'marble chase'.
And the LJ'S come through again!! Yeah team …


----------

